# 200+ Artisan Chef Knives



## Shimmer (Sep 20, 2013)

*Brand:* Takeshi Saji
*Series:* Urushi & Makie
*Origin:* Japan











*Brand:* Murray Carter
*Series:* Kuro-uchi
*Origin:* United States










*Brand:* Hattori
*Series:* KD
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Zubeng Forge
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* China










*Brand:* Tanaka
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Devin Thomas
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* United States










*Brand:* Sanetsu
*Series:* ZDP-189
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Stephen Fowler
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* United States










*Brand:* Kumagoro
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Boker
*Series:* Damascus Superior
*Origin:* Germany










*Brand:* Sirou Kamo
*Series:* Honbazuke
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Eduardo Berado
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Brazil










*Brand:* Sadayasu
*Series:* Yasugi Kigami
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* David Boye
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* United States










*Brand:* Gesshin Hokubo
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Wilburn Forge
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* United States










*Brand:* Tsukasa Hinoura
*Series:* River Jump
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Catcheside Cutlery
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* UK










*Brand:* Tsutomo Kajihara
*Series:* Kurouchi
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* ULI Hennicke
*Series:* Unique
*Origin:* Germany










*Brand:* Koji Hara
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* TC Blades
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Israel










*Brand:* Gesshin Ginga
*Series:* Shirogami 2
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Michael Rader
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* United States










*Brand:* Asai
*Series:* Aogami Super Damascus
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Bill Burke
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* United States










*Brand:* Moritaka
*Series:* Supreme
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Rodrigue
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Canada










*Brand:* Wakui
*Series:* Aogami 2
*Origin: *Japan










*Brand:* JB Facas
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Brazil










*Brand:* Yoshikane
*Series: *N/A
*Origin: *Japan










*Brand:* Kramer
*Series:* Meiji 
*Origin: *United States










*Brand:* Konosuke
*Series:* Honyaki Shirogami 2
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Christoph Deringer
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Canada










*Brand:* Watanabe
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Ganz
*Series:* DLC1
*Origin:* Germany










*Brand:* Sakai Kikumori
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Koraat
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Germany










*Brand:* Aoki
*Series:* Shirogami 2 Honyaki
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Delbert Ealy
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* United States










*Brand:* Togiharu
*Series:* N/A
*Origin: * Japan










*Brand:* Güde
*Series:* Markus Balbach Damascus
*Origin:* Germany










*Brand:* Fujiwara
*Series:* Denka no Hoto
*Origin: * Japan










*Brand:* Big Hammer Forge (Aaron Schwartz)
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* United States










*Brand:* Shigefusa
*Series:* Kitaeji
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Hansjörg Kilchenmann
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Switzerland










*Brand:* Heiji
*Series:* Carbon
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Ray Rogers
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* United States










*Brand:* Kirin Hamono
*Series:* R4
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Harajuku
*Series:* N/A
*Origin: * Germany










*Brand:* Sakai Ichimonji Kichikuni
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Unikat
*Series:* N/A
*Origin: * Germany










*Brand:* Oishi
*Series:* Migaki
*Origin: * Japan










*Brand:* Alex Blue
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* United States










*Brand:* Gesshin Uraku
*Series:* N/A
*Origin: * Japan










*Brand:* Big Rock Forge
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* United States










*Brand:* Takamura
*Series:* Suminigashi
*Origin: * Japan


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 20, 2013)

*Brand:* Thomas Haslinger
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Canada










*Brand:* Tetsuhiro
*Series:* Hammered
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Monzaburo
*Series:* Honyaki
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* L.R. Harner
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* United States










*Brand:* Takeda
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Jean-José Tritz
*Series:* N/A
*Origin: * Germany










*Brand:* Aritsugu
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Diamon
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Germany










*Brand:* Yoshihiro
*Series:* Hagane
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Jim Arbuckle
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* United States










*Brand:* Sakai Yusuke
*Series:* Swedish Stainless
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Andreas Henrichs
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Germany










*Brand:* Masakage
*Series:* Koishi
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Blades of the Gods
*Series:* Shastra
*Origin:* Indonesia










*Brand:* Kazahana
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* J.M. Jones
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* United States










*Brand:* Kobayashi
*Series:* Seikon Dojo Kurouchi
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Blok
*Series:* Chef
*Origin:* United Kingdom










*Brand:* Zakuri
*Series:* Kurouchi
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Roland Walter
*Series:* Damascus
*Origin:* Germany










*Brand:* Mizuno Tanrenjo
*Series:* Minamoto Akitada
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* HHH
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* United States










*Brand:* Gengetsu
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Fahrten
*Series:* Tembo
*Origin:* Germany










*Brand:* ********
*Series:* Black Steel
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Dave Loukides
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* United States










*Brand:* JCK Original
*Series:* Fu Rin Ka Zan W1
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Shaun Fernandez
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* United States










*Brand:* Gesshin Ittetsu
*Series:* Hon Kasumi
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Adam Marr
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* United States










*Brand:* Hokiyama
*Series:* Sakon Damascus
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Tsourkan
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* United States










*Brand:* Singatirin
*Series:* Honyaki
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Cashen Blades
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* United States










*Brand:* Goko
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* A.E.S.
*Series:* San Mai Kitchen
*Origin:* Argentina










*Brand:* Yoshiaki Fujiwara
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Gareth Bull
*Series:* M390
*Origin:* South Africa










*Brand:* Kaneshige
*Series:* Molybdenum
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Ivan Campos
*Series:* Damascus
*Origin:* Brazil










*Brand:* Itou
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Blood Root Blades
*Series:* French Chef
*Origin:* United States










*Brand:* Yamawaku
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Mario Ingoglia
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* United States









*Brand:* Sakon
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Tsubaya
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Island Black Smith
*Series:* Chef
*Origin:* Canada










*Brand:* Yamashin
*Series:* Shirogami 1
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Don Carlos Andrade
*Series:* Honyaki
*Origin:* United States


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 20, 2013)

*Brand:* Sakai Kanechika
*Series:* N/A 
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Seamount Knife Works (Phil Wilson)
*Series:* N/A 
*Origin:* United States










*Brand:* Kamo Katsuyasu
*Series:* N/A 
*Origin:* Japan











*Brand:* Don Nguyen 
*Series:* N/A 
*Origin:* United States










*Brand:* Kiyoshi Kato
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Boondock Knives
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* United States










*Brand:* Ashi Hamono
*Series:* Shirogami
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Miles Martin
*Series:* 1084
*Origin:* United States










*Brand:* Nishida
*Series:* Aogami
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Martell Knives
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* United States










*Brand:* Karatsu 
*Series:* (Tanaka Yoshikazu) Shirogami 2
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Dave Hill Knives
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* United States










*Brand:* Buho 
*Series:* (Takeo Murata) Aogami
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Artisan Knives of Bali
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Indonesia










*Brand:* Uzushio
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Middleton Made Knives
*Series:* Damascus
*Origin:* United States










*Brand:* Yoshimitsu
*Series:* Tamahagane
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* David Broadwell
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* United States










*Brand:* Yoshihiro Yauji
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Nafzger Forge
*Series:* Carbon
*Origin:* United States










*Brand:* Hiromoto
*Series:* Kohetsu Aogami Super
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Macklin and Co.
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* United States










*Brand:* Itinomonn
*Series:* Kasumi
*Origin:* Japan











*Brand:* Tony LaSeur
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* United States










*Brand:* Kazuo Nomura
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* California Custom Knives
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* United States










*Brand:* Nenohi
*Series:* Custom
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Guillaume Cote 
*Series:* N/A 
*Origin:* Canada










*Brand:* Kichiji
*Series:* VG-10
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Weige Knives
*Series:* N/A 
*Origin:* United States










*Brand:* Gesshin Kagekiyo
*Series:* Aogami 1
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Kun Zsolt Knives
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Hungary










*Brand:* Kiku Matsuda
*Series:* Salter Fine Cutlery 
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* John Neeman 
*Series:* Damascus 
*Origin:* Latvia










*Brand:* Hiroshi Kato
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Palmer Knives
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* United States










*Brand:* Honmanon
*Series:* Kurouchi
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* NHB Knifeworks
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* United States










*Brand:* Kagemitsu
*Series:* Shitan
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Janusz Bladowski
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Poland










*Brand:* Shimatani
*Series:* Damascus Powdered Steel
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Patton Blades
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* United States


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 20, 2013)

*Brand:* Suisin
*Series:* Honyaki
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Grey Wolf Knives
*Series:* N/A 
*Origin:* United States










*Brand:* Sakai Takayuki
*Series:* Ginsan Wa
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Perkin Knives
*Series:* N/A 
*Origin:* UK










*Brand:* Keijiro Doi
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Rodrigo Sfreddo
*Series:* Turkish Damascus Chef
*Origin:* Brazil










*Brand:* Takagi
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Northwoods
*Series:* Blackwood XHP
*Origin:* United States










*Brand:* Ichimonji
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* KDC Knives (Kevin Cross)
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* United States










*Brand:* Sugimoto
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Jim Siska
*Series:* AEB-L
*Origin:* United States










*Brand:* Tadatsuna
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Steve Mullen
*Series:* CPM-440V 
*Origin:* United States










*Brand: *Masamoto
*Series:* Honyaki Shirogami
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Jay Fischer
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* United States










*Brand:* Itto-Ryu Rentetsu
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Joe Szilaski
*Series:* Carbon
*Origin:* United States










*Brand:* Richmond Addict (Lamson And Goodnow)
*Series:* AEB-L
*Origin:* United States










*Brand:* Azuma Minamoto No Masahisa
*Series:* Tokushu Ko
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Jason Knight
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* United States










*Brand:* Keido Sugihara
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* J. Neilson
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* United States










*Brand:* Kanehiro
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Cosmo Knives
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Canada










*Brand:* Gesshin Ino
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Xerxes Knives
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Germany










*Brand:* Chroma
*Series:* Haiku Itamae
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Uwe Heieck
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Germany










*Brand:* Kochi
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Robert Munschies (RCM Messer)
*Series:* RCM-125
*Origin:* Germany










*Brand:* Yamatsuka
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Stefan Mast (Messermacher)
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Germany










*Brand:* Tadafusa
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Rudolf Dick
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* SG2 









*Brand:* Tojiro
*Series:* Shirogami
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Wasatch Mountain knives
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* United States










*Brand:* Tanegashima
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Mike Davis (Davis Knives)
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* United States










*Brand:* Yamasaki
*Series:* Kurouchi
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Hohenmoorer
*Series:* Y2
*Origin:* Germany










*Brand:* Kikuichi
*Series:* Swedish Warikomi Damascus
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Antoine Marcal
*Series:* C130
*Origin:* Canada










*Brand:* Katsushige Anryu
*Series:* AS
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Cut Brooklyn
*Series:* Carbon
*Origin:* United States










*Brand:* Aonikou
*Series:* Aogami 2
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Messermacherdebarf
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Germany










*Brand:* Hayashi
*Series:* Aogami 2
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Messerpiet
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Germany










*Brand:* Hideo Kitaoka
*Series:* Shirogami
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Mike Metheny Knives
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* United States










*Brand:* Arata
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* HOIHO Knives
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* New Zealand










*Brand:* Katsuhiro 
*Series:* SG2
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Owen Bush
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* UK










*Brand:* Suisin
*Series:* Honyaki
*Origin:* Japan










*Brand:* Tonu Arrak
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* Estonia










*Brand:* B.R.T Bladeworks
*Series:* N/A
*Origin:* United States


----------



## Timthebeaver (Sep 20, 2013)

Dial-up users need not apply :biggrin:

Deja vu?

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/931-Artisan-Chef-Knives

Nice... er, cataloging. Again.


----------



## DitmasPork (Sep 20, 2013)

This thread just makes me want to cry. Thinking of selling one of my kidneys on B/S/T to raise funds.


----------



## bahamaroot (Sep 20, 2013)

So what would that collection be worth?!


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Sep 20, 2013)

Wow. Some of the makers I've never heard of have some great looking work. Specially some of the German ones. This isn't your collection is it?


----------



## CrisAnderson27 (Sep 20, 2013)

Wow.


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 20, 2013)

Dude quit the spamming...you've done this same post how many time now?


----------



## CrisAnderson27 (Sep 20, 2013)

Dave Martell said:


> Dude quit the spamming...you've done this same post how many time now?



I think the worst part is its all one post, which makes navigating the thread a serious pain in the ass.


----------



## cheezit (Sep 20, 2013)

I don't understand, are these your collection? What's the point of this thread?


----------



## ar11 (Sep 20, 2013)

Funny how many ****** looking handles are in that list


----------



## NO ChoP! (Sep 20, 2013)

Where's the mc2?


----------



## harlock0083 (Sep 21, 2013)

The professional sword polisher on the "black steel" knife needs to be fired..... just saying.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Sep 21, 2013)

ChuckTheButcher said:


> Wow. Some of the makers I've never heard of have some great looking work. Specially some of the German ones. This isn't your collection is it?



I had the exact opposite thoughts, the German knives were hideous overall.


----------



## daveb (Sep 22, 2013)

Dave Martell said:


> Dude quit the spamming...you've done this same post how many time now?



What he said.


----------



## LucasFur (Dec 18, 2017)

If anybody wants to do a 5 year update of this list in 2018 i think that would be amazing. 

I loved looking at these the past few years and regularly return to this page for inspiration of knife collecting.


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Dec 18, 2017)

Wonder how many still being made? And a price at 2013 and 2018 would be interesting.


----------



## panda (Dec 18, 2017)

KS 2013: $300
KS 2018: $500


----------



## NO ChoP! (Dec 18, 2017)

I sold a KS with a Henry handle and saya for less than $300 in '13...


----------

